# Gothic 2 dNdR Klaue Beliars



## Baby-Bruno (22. August 2004)

Ich habe grade Raven getötet und die Klaue Beliars gefunden wenn man zu vatras geht sagt er mir das ich ein gebet zu Beliar sprechen soll und das man sie dann benutzen kann 
Wo kann ich dieses gebet machen und lohnt es sich überhaupt ?????


----------



## rodi61 (22. August 2004)

Baby-Bruno am 22.08.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grade Raven getötet und die Klaue Beliars gefunden wenn man zu vatras geht sagt er mir das ich ein gebet zu Beliar sprechen soll und das man sie dann benutzen kann
> Wo kann ich dieses gebet machen und lohnt es sich überhaupt ?????


Ich bin zwar noch nicht soweit , vermute aber Du musst  zum Beliarschrein auf Xardas  Turm ganz oben !


----------



## Malcom (22. August 2004)

Baby-Bruno am 22.08.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grade Raven getötet und die Klaue Beliars gefunden wenn man zu vatras geht sagt er mir das ich ein gebet zu Beliar sprechen soll und das man sie dann benutzen kann
> Wo kann ich dieses gebet machen und lohnt es sich überhaupt ?????



Die Klaue Beliars ist, meiner Meinung nach, die beste Waffe überhaupt.
Zwar wird dadurch das Spiel ein wenig langweilger,  da einfacher, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.
Du musst ein einem Beliarschrein ein Opfer vollbringen und kannst die Waffe danach anlegen.
Umso höher du im LvL steigst, umso besser wird dann auch die Waffe, solange du immer schön deine Opfergaben machst *g*

In dem Tal beim Orklager befindet sich zum Beispiel auch einer, da wo man mit den Piraten mal zum Razor jagen hingeschickt wird.

mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. August 2004)

Baby-Bruno am 22.08.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grade Raven getötet und die Klaue Beliars gefunden wenn man zu vatras geht sagt er mir das ich ein gebet zu Beliar sprechen soll und das man sie dann benutzen kann
> Wo kann ich dieses gebet machen und lohnt es sich überhaupt ?????


einige Beliar Schreine: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=2821109

Infos zur Klaue: http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=klaue

Die Waffe ist deshalb so toll, weil sie eine Chance auf Extraschaden in Form eines Blitzes bietet. Das Interessante: Der Extraschaden wird "auf Schlag" und nicht "bei Treffer" ausgelöst (Gruss an Diablo  ) . D.h., wenn man vor einem Ork steht und dieser die ganze Zeit über blockt, kann man dennoch mit einer schnellen Links-Rechts-Kombo die Blitze auslösen und den Ork "durch" den Block rösten.


----------



## ldrake (24. August 2004)

Bei den erstem paar mal Durchspielen hab ich sie auch immer benutzt, aber später hab ich sie mir nicht mehr genommen, da ich meistens schon ein fast gleich starke Waffe zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte, und es dir einiges an Lebenspunkten kostet, um sie zu verstärken

mfG idrake


----------



## Homerclon (24. August 2004)

ldrake am 24.08.2004 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den erstem paar mal Durchspielen hab ich sie auch immer benutzt, aber später hab ich sie mir nicht mehr genommen, da ich meistens schon ein fast gleich starke Waffe zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte, und es dir einiges an Lebenspunkten kostet, um sie zu verstärken
> 
> mfG idrake


wenn du gleichzeitig an den Innosschreinen betest gleicht sich das wieder aus.


----------



## ldrake (26. August 2004)

Homerclon am 24.08.2004 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ldrake am 24.08.2004 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn du nur an den Innos Schreinen betest aber nicht deine Klaue aufwertest...


----------

